# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  حكومة الذهبي تقدم استقالتها

## العالي عالي

كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن حكومة رئيس الوزراء 

نادر الذهبي تقدمت باستقالتها إلى 

جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني اليوم الأربعاء.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو هدا عنجد خبر مهم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## رموش حزينه

اه قدمو الاستقاله ومين يعني رح يستلمها ............ بالوراثه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (102):  :SnipeR (102):  :SnipeR (102): 
لا تعليق ..!!!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

رح ييجي واحد من عيلة الرفاعي ..

----------


## ريماس النعيمي

لكل زمان دولة ورجال

----------


## ahmadj81

عن جد قدم استقالته بوقت غير منااااااااااااسب
يعني انا حاليا مش فاضي اصير رئيس وزراء 
خلص رح اتخلى عن المنصب لغيري 
 :SnipeR (68):

----------

